
Americans are dying younger than people in other rich nations - scadge
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/12/27/americans-are-dying-younger-than-people-in-other-rich-nations/
======
johnnycarcin
I don't have the source as I saw it on the local TV news station the other
day, but they mentioned that the life expectancy in the US dropped this year
in part because of the current opioid abuse that is sweeping the nation. If
that is indeed true it is pretty sobering (no pun intended).

EDIT: here is an article that talks about this from the source site:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2017/12/28...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2017/12/28/opioid-
abuse-in-america-is-so-bad-its-lowering-our-life-expectancy-why-hasnt-the-
epidemic-hit-other-countries/?utm_term=.7d5131885f9e)

------
danjoc
No surprise. ~40% of Americans are obese, up from 30% in 2000.

[http://time.com/4980225/obesity-rates-adults-
children/](http://time.com/4980225/obesity-rates-adults-children/)

Compare to another developed nation like Japan with ~3.5%.

------
horatiocain
That's what happens when we shoot em

